# Fastest bow??



## gapierce (Jan 12, 2013)

I have been shooting a Bowtech 82nd Airborne for several year and looking to upgrade to a faster bow.  I am pulling 60 lbs with a 27" draw length and shooting around 260fps. 

What bow would you recommend to increase my speed?


----------



## 2feathers (Jan 12, 2013)

Bowtech Insanity CPX, smooth draw, fast and forgiving!


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 12, 2013)

The 82nd is a very fast bow, didn't it ibo near 350? A lot of new bows aren't as fast as the 82nd.


----------



## SWWTV (Jan 12, 2013)

The Obsession Knightmare IBO up to 350 dead in the hand, great valley , very smooth to draw and no noise. Call Johnny at Chucks he shoots one for his personal bow.Chucks carry all of the major brands to compare it to also shoot them all first. You can get one at any dealer ask them the order it.


----------



## deadbox (Jan 12, 2013)

You have to consider. Your not gonna reach those IBO speeds with a 27 draw at 60 lbs. my insanity CPX is at 27 1/2 draw at 65lbs. I use 100 grain CX elite hunter 350 and am hitting 296. What is your  arrow specs. 
KE is more important. But speed is nice if you have deer that drop on release and you shoot high. I would love both.


----------



## M80 (Jan 12, 2013)

PSE omen is the fastest at 366 ibo. PSE DNA is 352 ibo. You asked for the fastest and there they are


----------



## HortDawg (Jan 14, 2013)

If you want to shoot a real bow gimme a call and come by the house Gabe


----------



## satchmo (Jan 14, 2013)

mwilliams80 said:


> PSE omen is the fastest at 366 ibo. PSE DNA is 352 ibo. You asked for the fastest and there they are



Ditto. There's none faster.


----------



## declemen (Jan 15, 2013)

my 82nd airborne shoots 352 at 70 pounds with 29.5 inch draw, you bow should be faster than that, It should be shooting 300 fps, something is wrong


----------



## benellisbe (Jan 15, 2013)

declemen said:


> my 82nd airborne shoots 352 at 70 pounds with 29.5 inch draw, you bow should be faster than that, It should be shooting 300 fps, something is wrong



He has a 27" draw and 60 lbs... Depending on his arrow weight 260 is feasible.


----------



## spydermon (Jan 15, 2013)

declemen said:


> my 82nd airborne shoots 352 at 70 pounds with 29.5 inch draw, you bow should be faster than that, It should be shooting 300 fps, something is wrong



U must be shooting really light arrows with weak spine


----------



## mesena man (Jan 27, 2013)

Mathews reezen  isn't too shabby for a single cam


----------



## Xtreme375 (Jan 27, 2013)

Please don't fall into the industry trap of chasing speed.  I have been fortunate enough over the last couple of years to test the majority of bows on the market and can honestly say that speed is not one of the top factors in choosing a bow (for me at least).  Draw force curve (feel of the draw in relation to the entire draw cycle) and lack of vibe on the shot are my two key factors.

The fortunate thing for you is that most of the big companies offer something that will be acceptable for you.  So if you are brand loyal then stick to your brand.  Bowtech impressed me last year but wasn't on the top of my list.  They were actually third.  My number one pick last year (and still a favorite through this year) is the Obsession Sniper.  I tuned mine to an IBO of 342 and it remained the smoothest and funnest bow to shoot.  Some performed better in the speed department but none came close in the overall bow department.

This is just my opinion and I am not bashing anyone else or their bows.  I also acknowledge that "feel" and "fun" factors are very subjective, so what I think is a winner someone else may think stinks.  I am not a staff shooter for either of those companies mentioned nor do I have any affiliation with them.  Just stating my opinion.


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hands down the pse DNA I know is one of the fastest , shooting around 350!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 27, 2013)

If your a speed freak pse omen pro.. I wouldn't own a pse myself.. Bow tech is mighty nice and shoots great !


----------



## BPowell92 (Jan 28, 2013)

Doesn't get any faster than the PSE Omen.  The DNA is probably a better hunting bow though.  A lot smoother and still has an IBO of 352.


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 28, 2013)

With a speed bow, it's always give and take.  To gain the speed, most bow companies have to give up shoot ability.  A fast bow doesn't do you any good if you can't draw it because it's cold and you've been sitting for hours or you can't hit where you want to hit.  Most of the speed bows have 70% let off.  There is nothing wrong with that, but it's not as forgiving on the short valley that most speed bows have.  

Shoot an Obsession Knightmare against any speed bow out there and then decide what you want.  Speed AND shoot ability is what it's all about.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jan 30, 2013)

A slow hit is much better than a fast miss!  Speed means nothing if the bow is loud and not forgiving.  And the faster the arrow is, the more noise it makes in flight, and the quicker the deer will react to it (drop) My hunting bows are shooting 268 to 272 (50 lbs), blow thru all of the deer I shoot, and kills em just as dead as 80 lbs and does is quietly and smooth


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Jan 30, 2013)

Larry is 100% correct.

And NEVER EVER believe that there is a bow fast enough to counter act for a deer dropping to load his legs to flee.

The speed of sound is 1126 fps...................theres not a bow out there that can go faster than that!!

Quiet kills


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 30, 2013)

HAPPY DAD said:


> Larry is 100% correct.
> 
> And NEVER EVER believe that there is a bow fast enough to counter act for a deer dropping to load his legs to flee.
> 
> ...




While this is true, the action potential created by a deer to flee is at a constant rate.  With most of our hunting speeds, a deer does not have time to react to the noise of a shot unless they are beyond 16 or 17 yards.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 30, 2013)

I find these threads hilarious.  My bow only shoots 152-160.   Depending on my release of course.


----------



## Rip Steele (Jan 30, 2013)

I've never had a deer out run my arrow at 277fps, and I can hold my bow back all day long. Don't be a speed freak unless you are willing to take the abuse they demand.


----------



## paulkeen (Jan 30, 2013)

If it ain't broke don't fix it I had the 82nd and 101st both were good bows and very accurate I prefer quiet to speed


----------



## polkat9000 (Jan 30, 2013)

*fastest bow*

pse omen, dna, prophecey,vendetta, darton also has a few in its stall that will put up some fast ibo speeds!


----------



## keowens31 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a 82nd myself. Not sure if you have chronoed your bow or not, but it should be making more speed than that, but it depends on your draw length too.... If you have a short draw and being 60 lbs you want find a bow that will do much more than what you have. I have the Insanity and had the Omen.. The 82nd is fast too, but IBO is rated at the peak limb weight and maximum draw length and a less than desirable light arrow for hunting. Not many people will ever reach IBO with a true hunting rig. Sold and traded a lot of bows over the years, but the 82nd will always have a home.!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 31, 2013)

Flaustin1 said:


> I find these threads hilarious.  My bow only shoots 152-160.   Depending on my release of course.



Slow poke


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Jan 31, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> While this is true, the action potential created by a deer to flee is at a constant rate.  With most of our hunting speeds, a deer does not have time to react to the noise of a shot unless they are beyond 16 or 17 yards.




So you are saying a deer on alert can not duck quick enough if he is under 16-17 yards?

My point was don't get hung up on speed. A lot of shops set fellas up with light light arrows to get that speed, because its drilled in our heads so much nowadays, and the penetration is lacking.


----------



## BPowell92 (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't forget about the 2010 Dream Season.  It's IBO is 356 (faster than the DNA).


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2013)

HAPPY DAD said:


> So you are saying a deer on alert can not duck quick enough if he is under 16-17 yards?
> 
> My point was don't get hung up on speed. A lot of shops set fellas up with light light arrows to get that speed, because its drilled in our heads so much nowadays, and the penetration is lacking.



I ran the math of it years ago using the speed of sound from the bow to the deer, the speed of the arrow, the distance the action potential had to travel (I think I used one meter), and the deer's reaction time.  I believe it came out to be 16 or 17 yards before a deer had time to react from the noise from the bow.  

I had a squirrel jump the string once at 2 yards, but he jumped from my finger movement and not from sound of the bow.  A deer looking at you can jump from movement and the speed of light is a lot faster than the speed of sound.

The deer that have ducked my arrows have reacted more to the sound of the arrow.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 1, 2013)

Flaustin1 said:


> I find these threads hilarious.  My bow only shoots 152-160.   Depending on my release of course.



Dip your fingers in axle grease before each shot and you'll gain an extra 3-4 fps, it's like releasing a lightning bolt! It does take a while to et used to the grease taste in your mouth though.. Also, try to get your arrows below 800 grains and you'll gain another foot or two!

I'm up to 171fps because of some of these high-tec bow mods.


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Feb 1, 2013)

insane-get a HOYT


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Dip your fingers in axle grease before each shot and you'll gain an extra 3-4 fps, it's like releasing a lightning bolt! It does take a while to et used to the grease taste in your mouth though.. Also, try to get your arrows below 800 grains and you'll gain another foot or two!
> 
> I'm up to 171fps because of some of these high-tec bow mods.



Dang it would be awesome to gain 4 or 5!


----------



## aj.hiner (Feb 2, 2013)

I shoot an 82nd with a 28 in draw pulling 65 lbs with a 5575 400 spine beamen arrow and shoot 302 to 305 fps..dont know but either the crono u use is off or somethings wrong with the bow..


----------



## southernforce7 (Feb 4, 2013)

mathews monster, 27 inch draw, 70 lbs, with 400 spine arrows. i shoot 100 grain at 341 fps


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 4, 2013)

I used to shoot tourneys with a high country safari    drawin 90 lbs and shootin 300 fps  back in the old days when 300 fps was the benchmark.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 4, 2013)

southernforce7 said:


> mathews monster, 27 inch draw, 70 lbs, with 400 spine arrows. i shoot 100 grain at 341 fps


Geez, I new they where slow but I didn't think they where that slow!!!! I've seen a few go home disappointed after I pulled out an OMEN, but if they want to keep thinking their's is the fastest, I'm good with that. Just trying to keep the facts true.
P.S. my DNA set at 65# is doing 344fps just saying


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 4, 2013)

southernforce7 said:


> mathews monster, 27 inch draw, 70 lbs, with 400 spine arrows. i shoot 100 grain at 341 fps


----------



## Hunter0884 (Feb 4, 2013)

Killitandgrillit Mathews saying is solocam catch us if u can solo means one just to clear that up so does pse make a single cam bow faster than the rezen 6.5 340 fps if so send me link so I can see specs http://m.mathewsinc.com/product/reezen-6-5/


----------



## Hunter0884 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just asking


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 4, 2013)

Hunter0884 said:


> Killitandgrillit Mathews saying is solocam catch us if u can solo means one just to clear that up so does pse make a single cam bow faster than the rezen 6.5 340 fps if so send me link so I can see specs http://m.mathewsinc.com/product/reezen-6-5/



I see you are standing in line with the other sheep drinking the cool aid.
 Lets see, this is a PSE main line bow(not pro series) you can buy this bow at dicks. IBO 340 and single cam.
http://pse-archery.com/c/main-line-compound-bows_prophecy_prophecy-mossy-oak-break-up-infinity

Now lets pull up the specs for a slowthews 6.5 reezen. Buy the way this is a "pro series bow" only available at a slowthews dealer. (AND PLEASE SEE IBO, UP TO 340)

http://mathewsinc.com/product/reezen-6-5/#specs

JUST SAYING

P.S. the op wanted to know the fastest bow not the one with greatest intentions!!!!!


----------



## Hunter0884 (Feb 4, 2013)

Check ur specs I'm talking ibo and its 332 ibo on the  pse maybe u can't read cause Ur word usage and spelling is horrible example:   Quote from you:  (I new they where slow but I didn't think they where that slow) let me help new should be knew and where should have been were. Hint hunt where and were are to completely different words


----------



## Mullins86 (Feb 4, 2013)

*and here we go*

ok just my opinion but those who have had the chance to shoot my bow stand and admire it i shoot a 2013 bowtech insanity cpx 70lb pull i cant seem to do anything to get it under 300fps right now im shooting a easten bloodline 400 with 100 grain tips on 65lbs getting 315fps ive tried all the new arrows and they have varied from 300 to 341fps but i love the way the bloodlines shoot straight and group very well ok but back to the bow im not one of those my brand is better than yours but i have had them all from good ol hoyt to slowthews  lol i know everyone is liking the omen for its speed but just my opinion it just looks cheep and is like pulling a bus back mathews monster is fast for them but no speed demon hoyt well  i havent shot theses new names but i highly doubt they would compare to the insanity cpx in all seriousness she is smooth draw dead in hand and deadly accurate its no beginners bow before you try to knock it put one in your hand and shoot it if you dont wet your pants im sorry bow hunting isnt for you


----------



## bonecollector123 (Feb 4, 2013)

I will take my High country any day I am not a big fan of pse( they are good bows) just don't like them. I had a mathews sold it and bought a new highcountry I shoot them better than most bows I have shot and that's what's important.Pick the one your most comfortable with and you shoot the best.IMO


----------



## 76 Maverick (Feb 4, 2013)

Hunter0884 said:


> Check ur specs I'm talking ibo and its 332 ibo on the  pse maybe u can't read cause Ur word usage and spelling is horrible example:   Quote from you:  (I new they where slow but I didn't think they where that slow) let me help new should be knew and where should have been were. Hint hunt where and were are to completely different words



it says the ibo is 332-340 for the pse its the same thing as saying up to 340.


----------



## Hunter0884 (Feb 4, 2013)

It says ata/ibo 340/332


----------



## Hunter0884 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not stuck on one brand either I'm just stating facts like he said he was doing I had a rezen sold it thinking about trying a Hoyt or obsession just don't care for the Hoyt dealer where I live cause if they don't think u gonna buy one they don't wanna help you and there is no obsession dealer close to me


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 4, 2013)

Hunter0884 said:


> Check ur specs I'm talking ibo and its 332 ibo on the  pse maybe u can't read cause Ur word usage and spelling is horrible example:   Quote from you:  (I new they where slow but I didn't think they where that slow) let me help new should be knew and where should have been were. Hint hunt where and were are to completely different words



Sorry for the poor English but this just further supports my point. You made a bad decision on buying a slowthews, you have come to realize it and now you are trying to make excuses by attacking every little thing you can!! 
P. S.  my bad on ibo I was reading ata at i340fps and ibo at 332fps I guess on the slowthews (UP TO ) means 340fps, guess I would spend the extra $200 for 8fps and the name, just saying.


----------



## Hunter0884 (Feb 4, 2013)

No I buy bows for shoot ability I am not a speed guy u said u was talking facts I was letting u know that u was mistaken an if u think that prophecy is smoother and quieter than the rezen u just have shot a rezen an I haven't shot a prophecy but u can bet ifu can buy it at dicks it doesn't compare to the rezen u get a lot more than 8 fps for that 200


----------



## WMA hunter (Feb 4, 2013)

Hunter0884 said:


> No I buy bows for shoot ability I am not a speed guy u said u was talking facts I was letting u know that u was mistaken an if u think that prophecy is smoother and quieter than the rezen u just have shot a rezen an I haven't shot a prophecy but u can bet ifu can buy it at dicks it doesn't compare to the rezen u get a lot more than 8 fps for that 200



First , why are you on here then when the post was about fastest bows, not shoot ability. Second the comment was made about the TWO cam Monster not the single cams you brought up,,,get your facts straight,,, Any time you want to put your Slowlow cam against MY PSE just let me know,,Mr Facts !!


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 4, 2013)

Hunter0884 said:


> No I buy bows for shoot ability I am not a speed guy u said u was talking facts I was letting u know that u was mistaken an if u think that prophecy is smoother and quieter than the rezen u just have shot a rezen an I haven't shot a prophecy but u can bet ifu can buy it at dicks it doesn't compare to the rezen u get a lot more than 8 fps for that 200



Dude, is it not past your bedtime?? Does you Momma know u are still awake. The op asked what is the fastest bow!!! Not what do u think is the fastest bow that is the most popular and think I will look cool shooting it. The facts pse has the fastest production bow available that I know.


----------



## WMA hunter (Feb 4, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> Dude, is it not past your bedtime?? Does you Momma know u are still awake. The op asked what is the fastest bow!!! Not what do u think is the fastest bow that is the most popular and think I will look cool shooting it. The facts pse has the fastest production bow available that I know.



You are wrong killitgrillit,,it's not just your op, the facts are PSE has the fastest production bow on the market today,,FACT !!!! Now how smooth or friendly and the shoot ability of the Omen ? Thats up to the op of the person shooting it,,FACT !!!!


----------



## Hunter0884 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm out ladies if u wanna compete wma hunter pm me I'm open for big deer with the bow whenever u want it.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Feb 5, 2013)

All this fascination with bow speed....... Wonder how fast Fred Bear's bow was back in the day? I think he managed to kill quite a few animals with his stick and string. How did he kill so many animals....think it was called skill folks....not being obsessed with bow speed.


----------



## Hunter0884 (Feb 5, 2013)

As I have said I am not obsessed with bow speed it was just an argument that happened on this forum like what happens all the time.  That's wht makes this forum fun I have no hard feelings against anyone or any bow for that matter  just getting primed up for the 2013-2014 smack talk thread for the bow hunting challenge.


----------



## satchmo (Feb 5, 2013)

This thread is very close to disapearing if you guys can't be nice. You can't call people out on this board. I have removed several post and a you tube video that was not embedded. It's just a thread.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 5, 2013)

Hunter0884 said:


> As I have said I am not obsessed with bow speed it was just an argument that happened on this forum like what happens all the time.  That's wht makes this forum fun I have no hard feelings against anyone or any bow for that matter  just getting primed up for the 2013-2014 smack talk thread for the bow hunting challenge.


Satchmo, I apologize to u and everyone else I may have offended, we got a little carried away.
 I'm like hunter0884 I love the smack talk.
Killit.


----------



## satchmo (Feb 5, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> Satchmo, I apologize to u and everyone else I may have offended, we got a little carried away.
> I'm like hunter0884 I love the smack talk.
> Killit.



No problem , I thought I logged into Archery Talk by mistake for a second there when I started reading through.


----------



## Hunter0884 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah I apologize if I offended anyone I was just talking a little smack no hard feelings towards anyone sorry satchmo


----------



## mesena man (Feb 5, 2013)

I believe hunters response was to killits knock on the slogan... Mathews makes the fastest single cam if I'm not mistaken... let me know if I'm wrong...


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 5, 2013)

mesena man said:


> I believe hunters response was to killits knock on the slogan... Mathews makes the fastest single cam if I'm not mistaken... let me know if I'm wrong...



Not wrong, but PSE's Prophecy also IBO's "up to 340" same as the mathews...last year, the Bow Madness XL was also 340, single cam.


----------



## Monster02 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mathews is the best all around hunting bow! It has speed and forgiveness!! And it comes out of the box ready to go!! What's funny is people with a 27 in draw shooting 340 that's one mighty lite arrow!! I bet it sounds like a 22 when it goes off!! But hey that's PSE for you!!


----------



## Hunter0884 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## WMA hunter (Feb 5, 2013)

Hunter0884 said:


> Yeah I apologize if I offended anyone I was just talking a little smack no hard feelings towards anyone sorry satchmo



I agree with Hunter0884,,,I thought we were just having a good smack down,,,lol,,, I apologize to !! Hunter0884 it was good smack talking with you cause you can take it with the best of them


----------



## Monster02 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah he can!!


----------



## Hunter0884 (Feb 5, 2013)

Anytime WMA lol can't wait for the bow hunt challenge


----------



## mesena man (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 5, 2013)

Monster02 said:


> Mathews is the best all around hunting bow! It has speed and forgiveness!! And it comes out of the box ready to go!! What's funny is people with a 27 in draw shooting 340 that's one mighty lite arrow!! I bet it sounds like a 22 when it goes off!! But hey that's PSE for you!!



Uh......that guy said he was shooting a Monster with those specs, not a PSE.....I would also like to see a bow shoot 340 at 27" with the correct arrow.....


----------



## bucky (Feb 5, 2013)

*Fastest bow*



WMA hunter said:


> You are wrong killitgrillit,,it's not just your op, the facts are PSE has the fastest production bow on the market today,,FACT !!!! Now how smooth or friendly and the shoot ability of the Omen ? Thats up to the op of the person shooting it,,FACT !!!!



You need to look at the new high country X-treme. The bow shoots 405fps with speed pro arrows. Beat that pse. Just saying


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 5, 2013)

bucky said:


> You need to look at the new high country X-treme. The bow shoots 405fps with speed pro arrows. Beat that pse. Just saying



 An Omen would beat that with those arrows. I just think better of my equipment than to shoot brittle toothpicks through it. Any bow will blast it's own IBO rating with an arrow that is really too light to be shooting.... Just sayin.....


----------



## bonecollector123 (Feb 5, 2013)

alligood729 said:


> An Omen would beat that with those arrows. I just think better of my equipment than to shoot brittle toothpicks through it. Any bow will blast it's own IBO rating with an arrow that is really too light to be shooting.... Just sayin.....



I havent shot the speed pro arrows but I know High country will warranty their bows with those arrows see what pse says about shooting a tooth pick through one of their bows..Just sayin


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 6, 2013)

bonecollector123 said:


> I havent shot the speed pro arrows but I know High country will warranty their bows with those arrows see what pse says about shooting a tooth pick through one of their bows..Just sayin



You are correct! But, how many High Countrys are floating around today, as opposed to how many PSE's???? I'd rather shoot an arrow that will not sound like a dry fire every time it goes off. A High Country won't match the Omen when the same arrow is shot, bottom line. Just sayin.....


----------



## mesena man (Feb 6, 2013)

I think we need to have a shoot!!!!!


----------



## GaHitman (Feb 14, 2013)

southernforce7 said:


> mathews monster, 27 inch draw, 70 lbs, with 400 spine arrows. i shoot 100 grain at 341 fps



Not saying your lying. But i would love to know what you did. I shoot the MR6 at 70lbs 29.5" draw and the carbon express blue streaks 350, 410 grains arrow weight and I'm only shooting 320fps??


----------



## cellefsen1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I call -- shabbba dooby doo,  Beiber Rocks!!!!!!- on the monster at 27 inch and a 400 spine arrow moving out at 341 fps


----------



## watermedic (Feb 14, 2013)

I haven't witnessed a mathews of any model hit advertised IBO speeds yet.

That is a fact.


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Feb 14, 2013)

wow! I read all these & all I can say is HOYT that's where its at


----------



## cellefsen1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I like Hoyt to just not for shorter draw lengths


----------



## satchmo (Feb 14, 2013)

The PSE Omen Pro is the fastest bow on the market. The IBO  speed is "the" platform that all bow speeds are measured. Same draw length, draw weight, same arrow length, and arrow weight. 
So, all bows are tested the exact same way with a hooter shooter and, the Omen is the fastest.  How can there be any arguement to which is faster.


----------



## southernforce7 (Feb 27, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> Geez, I new they where slow but I didn't think they where that slow!!!! I've seen a few go home disappointed after I pulled out an OMEN, but if they want to keep thinking their's is the fastest, I'm good with that. Just trying to keep the facts true.
> P.S. my DNA set at 65# is doing 344fps just saying



Haha, i'm sure 344 is possible out of your DNA, but not shooting a 27 inch draw. I've always been a PSE guy, but this monster is a sweet bow. I love the OMEN, It's awesome, but there's no use in arguing over an extra 3fps. im sure any deer hit with my 27 inch draw at 341 fps, wouldnt be able to tell a difference in your 30 inch draw, shooting 344 fps. 341 is my average out of a 6 shot group, by the way, not my fastest arrow downrange. JUST SAYIN


----------



## southernforce7 (Feb 27, 2013)

GaHitman said:


> Not saying your lying. But i would love to know what you did. I shoot the MR6 at 70lbs 29.5" draw and the carbon express blue streaks 350, 410 grains arrow weight and I'm only shooting 320fps??



I got the bow from my uncle, chronoed it at sportman's warehouse in chatt. Tn. i'll gather all the info as to whats on the bow, and post at a later date. I had some arrows going 339, 338, but also had some goin 342.


----------



## southernforce7 (Feb 27, 2013)

seriously guys, call all the shabby dabba... whatever, you want. alls i know is ive chronoed it on 2 different occassions, getting 341 both times as a 6 shot average.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 27, 2013)

southernforce7 said:


> seriously guys, call all the shabby dabba... whatever, you want. alls i know is ive chronoed it on 2 different occassions, getting 341 both times as a 6 shot average.



Really!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 100hunter (Feb 27, 2013)

alligood729 said:


> Not wrong, but PSE's Prophecy also IBO's "up to 340" same as the mathews...last year, the Bow Madness XL was also 340, single cam.



The Bear Carnage IBO speed is 345, single cam.  Sorry to bust you guys bubble.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 27, 2013)

100hunter said:


> The Bear Carnage IBO speed is 345, single cam.  Sorry to bust you guys bubble.



May be, but it's got to actually hit that speed first.....


----------



## bonecollector123 (Feb 28, 2013)

I liked my mathews but it had no energy when I shot it at a target it wouldnt sink the arrow near as far as my high country the high country sounded like someone hit the target with a bat.And it shoots so flat I use one pin out to 40yrds. I was at the tourneyment in lk oconee and even T-Bone said it was one of the flatest shooting bows he had seen.The bottom line is if you cant hit your target nothing else matters.


----------



## satchmo (Mar 1, 2013)

Fastest bow still 

http://pse-archery.com/c/pro-series-compound-bows_omen-max_omen-max-mossy-oak-break-up-infinity


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 1, 2013)

satchmo said:


> Fastest bow still
> 
> http://pse-archery.com/c/pro-series-compound-bows_omen-max_omen-max-mossy-oak-break-up-infinity



I bet that thing is a beast to shoot.....

Axle to Axle: 33 5/8" 
Brace Height: 5 1/2" 
Letoff: 70%


----------



## satchmo (Mar 1, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I bet that thing is a beast to shoot.....
> 
> Axle to Axle: 33 5/8"
> Brace Height: 5 1/2"
> Letoff: 70%



Very smooth


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 1, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I bet that thing is a beast to shoot.....
> 
> Axle to Axle: 33 5/8"
> Brace Height: 5 1/2"
> Letoff: 70%



At 70lbs, maybe a little stiff. 60lbs, not a problem, I hunted with a 50lber this past season. Drew like butter.


----------



## storeman (Mar 2, 2013)

My 1982 Bear Black Panther bow is, I believe, the fastest bow on this thread. It has the newest wheel technology, and only creeks and groins on the first part of the draw. When I release the arrow I swear lightning bolts flash as the arrow reaches 600fps.


----------



## Lurch2824 (Mar 3, 2013)

cellefsen1 said:


> I like Hoyt to just not for shorter draw lengths



Why? There's a guy on AT that's taking Alphamaxs, Maxxis, and CRXs and putting Rkt cams in them and making some really nice speeds with super smooth draw. Isn't that what's important? Smooth draw, high letoff, and enough speed to make a pass through? Speed is nice but I'm all for a smooth draw and nice letoff with 55 to 60 lbs draw weight.


----------

